# Pedo's on bike trails, was I out of line?



## Antomine (Apr 20, 2013)

I was out riding on some paved bike trails (labelled bike's only) and I was coming up on a couple of pedo's who were walking their dog on the bike only trail. I slow down and announce that I was coming up on their left, when out of nowhere this little pissant of a dog runs right in front of my bike. I wish I would have just ran the little bastard over since I have those huge 29 tires. Sadly my basic instinct took over and I swerved to avoid it. While doing so I ran off the paved track and my front wheel hit's a rock at a 45 degree angle, and I flip over the handlebars. :madman::madman::madman:

The couple ran over to me to see if I was alright (I was) and I unloaded on them. Dropped at least 5 F bombs and told them to walk their mangy mutt elsewhere. I was furious, there are plenty of trails around where I live that are for pedo's and only 1 bike trail. So.. was I out of line? For the record I don't feel bad at all about what I said, and the next time it happens I plan on running it over.


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

Yes.

And I recommend some anger management classes.


----------



## mizzaboom (Jun 2, 2010)

The thread title led me to the conclusion you witnessed pedophiles lurking a bike trail. Seems to me you got served by a tiny dog and are still in shock over it.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Antomine said:


> So.. was I out of line?


Unquestionably yes. It is your responsibility to pass safely no matter if it's a bike, a walker, a dog, a cat, or any other trail user. I would have let you lay there if you would have started mouthing off at me.

Learn some manners, learn some bike control, and freaking relax.


----------



## JumpRefusal (Dec 15, 2009)

You were coming up on some people walking with a dog on a leash, you had time to slow down, and you were still going fast enough to go over your bars? They probably shouldn't be on the trails, but I think you should have slowed down a little more, especially once you saw the dog.


----------



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

JumpRefusal said:


> You were coming up on some people walking with a dog on a leash, you had time to slow down, and you were still going fast enough to go over your bars? They probably shouldn't be on the trails, but I think you should have slowed down a little more, especially once you saw the dog.


This^^^

It's our job to be courteous to fellow trail users whether they be pedestrians or fellow cyclists. When I pass pedestrians on the trail I slow right down to a slow enough speed that I can pass them safely. I give them a wide berth if possible but often the trail is very narrow and it would be very easy to clip them with the wide handlebars if I hurtle past. If you had slowed down sufficiently the dog running in front of you wouldn't have mattered.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I would have some sympathy for you if the dog wasn't on the leash or if the pedestrians laughed at you. This just makes me shake my head in disappointment. All of us should be courteous and share the road/trail. The dog responded like..... a dog, respond like a decent human being and don't let your personal embarrassment blind you into yelling at others who showed some concern after your otb header. You could've made friends and you made enemies. Read all the comments more than once, if you can't remember, tattoos work.


----------



## Hogdog (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm a cyclist and a dog owner, I used to get a hold of my dogs every time a cyclist passed (for their safety, not my dog's) and almost every time I did no-one said thank you...Many a time I'd shout THANK YOU! and many a time I got a dirty look. I don't bother any more, people are just going to have to slow down.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

I've always said that bike paths and sidewalks are the most dangerous places you can ride a bike. Way more dangerous than a busy street. You'll feel safer but your guard needs to be even higher since people, kids, dogs, etc are very unpredictable when walking (talking, texting, etc) on a paved path. Retractable dog leashes are especially dangerous since you have no clue if the mechanism is locked or whether the dog will take off 10-15ft in any given direction. 

You should have slowed down more and kept an eye out for the pooch or been prepared for an emergency stop. 

But yes, I also read the title and expected to hear a story about you running off some pedophiles on a bike trail.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

How do you know they were pedos ? Did you see them get into this ?


----------



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

GTscoob said:


> I read the title and expected to hear a story about you running off some pedophiles on a bike trail.


LOL yeah me too. In that case I would have said "Run the bastards over! Kick their ass!"


----------



## spsoon (Jul 28, 2008)

Surprised at the answers here. Peds walking (presumably illegally) on a bikes-only pathway with an out-of-control dog (also illegal in my area). Cyclist slowed down and announced his presence as required. The OP may have overreacted, but it seems pretty clear that the peds caused the accident.

Also, the word "leash" is not in the OP anywhere. Funny how people will read what they want into anything.


----------



## RandomGuyOnABike (Mar 5, 2013)

Two wrongs do not make a right. At the very least they should of had the dog leashed (if it wasn't), and you shouldn't have gone overboard at them. I wonder if it is engagements like this why officials want to seperate bikers and hikers?

And +1 for the expecting you ran off some pedophiles.. highly misleading thread title there


----------



## A Pile Of Tile (Apr 27, 2013)

But typically what happens is this....
A biker rides over a dog...a pedestrian...or scares a horse, then a complaint is made and before you know it there is some land management bureaucrat with a hammer and a sign at the beginning of your favorite trail head that reads NO BIKES ALLOWED. I have seen it more than once. Trails where I live were closed to Bikes because they were hitting Pedestrians, riding way to fast & didn't have control over their bikes...or their mouths....especially their mouths. 

So if you went over your handlebars...you obviously didn't have control over your bike, if you dropped the f-bomb 5 times, you didn't have control over your mouth, and if it is the only bike trail were you live, that is open to bikes, its more than likely because of people just like you....just sayin'.


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

^^^This^^^ Unfortunately, if a municipality gets wind of conflict on trails, the bikes will be the ones that are band. Wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Pedophiles on bike trails is not good.


----------



## pistonbroke (Mar 26, 2007)

What if it was a child? Still plan to run it over?
What I find hard to believe is that after your expereince you come away thinking next time you need to be more aggressive.
Considered a pistol? It will make you far safer.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

There is just one glaring detail of your story that just doesn't add up.

Going over the bars while riding a 29'r??? As far as I know that's not even possible. They roll over everything.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Cool, now there are two more people who hate cyclist's. I'da bunny hopped it (the dog) just like I do small children and let them marvel in stunned amazement at my mad skills. Then throw down the "hang loose" sign while riding a one handed nose wheelie all whilst inquiring about the welfare of the little dog.


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Learn to ride more defensively around people and dogs. 

You assumed the dog was under control. Leashed or not that was your first mistake. Second mistake was riding too fast around them. At proper speed a straight line stop would have done. If you felt the need to swerve you were passing too quick. 

Third learn to ride without falling like Corky off the short bus. Fourth you were out of line and are a pork stick...ie D!CK. 

Title was funny though. Had me laughing before I opened this thread.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm going to add to the dogpile on the OP.

Whether you're in the right or not, don't be a d0uchebag. If you're going to say anything, be polite. Pass safely. Then report their sorry a$$es to whoever polices the trail.

But no, now you're the d0uche and these people will talk about that a$$hole they encountered when they were calmly walking their dog. "The idiot crashed and then blamed US?" Then all of their friends (and Facebook friends) will think bikers are a$$holes and you've made it just a little bit more difficult for cyclists to get any respect.


----------



## droanx (Jun 10, 2012)

Well, yea the OP was out of line (pun intended). We have a trail here that has joggers on it all the time. We are always courteous about it but the county is going to put a "No Walkers/Dogs" sign on our trail. It is a mtn bike trail first. It has some steep stuff that only bikes can go down. Unfortunately, the walkers are going to ignore the sign. I don't really care though. 

On many occasions on trails all over the country I will come upon a hiker or bird watcher etc. I always make sure to slow down and say hi and introduce myself. With not much land out there to share it is good to make friends. We even have horses on some trails and as far as I know we all seem to get along. Last thing I'd want is to piss off the wrong person that has money or clout that can shut down access.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

Out of line? Yes, but I get where your coming from.


----------



## zz29er (Apr 7, 2013)

Antomine said:


> I would have just ran the little bastard over since I have those huge 29 tires.
> 
> For the record I don't feel bad at all about what I said, and the next time it happens I plan on running it over.


Yes, your really out of line. What the hell is wrong with you ? Why would you want to hurt a dog ?


----------



## mAkon (Apr 26, 2013)

92gli said:


> How do you know they were pedos ? Did you see them get into this ?


^ This hahaha :lol:

They were wrong, but sounds like you could've avoided the accident so...


----------



## rti27 (Dec 9, 2012)

yes, you have trouble managing a little stress, and only you can fix it.


----------



## JumpRefusal (Dec 15, 2009)

spsoon said:


> Also, the word "leash" is not in the OP anywhere. Funny how people will read what they want into anything.


I was giving the benefit of the doubt, OP is just plain stupid if he was going fast enough to flip over his bars, AFTER seeing an un-leashed dog, and having time to slow down. Leashed or un-leashed, dogs can get in your way.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

My rule of thumb is to consider pedestrians to be even dumber than horses and to act accordingly. 

One city in my are has announced it will ticket pedestrians who are on the bike path, just like bikers on the walking path.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Funny thread. Pile on.


----------



## ParsedOut (Apr 4, 2013)

Dude sees people on bike trail
Dude yells out
Dude doesn't slow down
Dog runs out
Dude gets spooked
Dude takes a wicked header
Dude yells at people
Dude comes on forum to feel better about himself
Forum makes him feel worse

Bout sums it up?

Yes, you were wrong. Pedestrians (not pedostrians...) always have the right of way, slow your roll, give them a smile, say excuse me, then blast on your way.


----------



## moofish (May 3, 2011)

What is wrong with people the reason it was bike only is to stop accidents like this. All those judging his skill by the fact that he went otb dont know the terrain it could have been steep downhill. Those idiots with the dog deserved all they got and more they dont care about the safety of themselves and more importantly the dog. If the dog got run over on a bike only trail then the owner takes responsibility. How about looking at this from a legal point of view. If the OP got hurt he could sue because they dog owner broke the law. How can anyone blame the OP!!!! The biggest problem with this incident is of course the fact that the op was riding a 29er! It should have been a 26" only trail and he would have been able to jump the dog or go around the rock. This incident shows the dangers of 29ers. Remember clown wheels are for clowns!


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

moofish said:


> What is wrong with people the reason it was bike only is to stop accidents like this. All those judging his skill by the fact that he went otb dont know the terrain it could have been steep downhill. Those idiots with the dog deserved all they got and more they dont care about the safety of themselves and more importantly the dog. If the dog got run over on a bike only trail then the owner takes responsibility. How about looking at this from a legal point of view. If the OP got hurt he could sue because they dog owner broke the law. How can anyone blame the OP!!!! The biggest problem with this incident is of course the fact that the op was riding a 29er! It should have been a 26" only trail and he would have been able to jump the dog or go around the rock. This incident shows the dangers of 29ers. Remember clown wheels are for clowns!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Another 29er tradjgjedy


----------



## EABiker (Jun 24, 2004)

Food for thought: some of the trails that I ride are being booby-trapped with hidden razor blades and fishing line snares. Perhaps someone riding here said the wrong thing to the wrong person.


----------



## w1kk3d (Aug 10, 2012)

Just a word of advice: yelling "Strava" instead of "on your left" is much more effective.


----------



## ZeroSkillet (Dec 22, 2012)

I would say that you were most definitely out of line...and overall simply a moron


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

Pedophiles shouldnt be allowed to own dogs.


----------



## Soliton (May 2, 2013)

Haha, nice Pedobear ^

Yeah dude, you were pretty out of line. You really should have slowed down and let them past. I slow down every time because even if the owner moves over with the dog, they sometimes get excited by you passing or the bike and they try to run towards the bike or in front of you. 

It does suck taking a bad spill, but there's no reason to be a dick dude. **** happens. Next time just slow down and be on your way.


----------



## doctadocta (Sep 4, 2012)

Came here expecting Pedo jokes and wasn't let down.


----------



## Shibby (Jan 13, 2004)

So, some context here. The OP has started 2 threads on MTBR, other other being the following:

ANOTHER First bike Thread!!!!

An excerpt: "Besides riding when I was a kid, I have NO experience with bikes"

He bought his first bike 1 week ago according to the thread.

Regardless, even on a bike-only trail you may see pedestrians or people riding their bikes much more slowly than you - this is reality. You need to be in control of your bike. I think it's pretty clear OP was not. If there are pedestrians ahead of you, you basically need to slow down to walking pace, call out, ensure that the "pedos" hear you, and then only pass when it is clearly safe to do so. Not doing this results in you flying off the trail to avoid a dog and endoing over a rock like an idiot.

What if it wasn't pedestrians, but a family with a small kid riding bikes? It would be just as easy for the kid to swerve across the path creating the exact same situation. Will you run over the kid? Will you curse the family out after you bail?

OP also needs to be cognizant of the DECADES of work and lobbying that the MTB community has performed in order for us to be even allowed on multi-use trails or to have bike-only trails. Cursing out pedestrians while riding out of control, regardless of how the trail is designated, does us exactly zero favors in terms of maintaining/growing our access.

Basically, OP, grow up. Learn to ride your bike, and learn to deal with things like an adult.


----------



## sinfony78 (Dec 2, 2012)

he went OTB because he's a beginner, hence posting in the beginner's forum...can hardly fault him for that part

however, can fault him for not slowing down when seeing leashed pedophiles...then after slowly passing them, calmly state it is a bike only trail and they need to GTFO and smile

the cursing, yelling, and whining after taking a tumble just makes you look fuggin' childish


----------



## bloodninja (Jul 11, 2012)

If you rode a 26er, you could have bunnyhopped the dog.


----------



## bloodninja (Jul 11, 2012)

moofish said:


> What is wrong with people the reason it was bike only is to stop accidents like this. All those judging his skill by the fact that he went otb dont know the terrain it could have been steep downhill. Those idiots with the dog deserved all they got and more they dont care about the safety of themselves and more importantly the dog. If the dog got run over on a bike only trail then the owner takes responsibility. How about looking at this from a legal point of view. If the OP got hurt he could sue because they dog owner broke the law. How can anyone blame the OP!!!! The biggest problem with this incident is of course the fact that the op was riding a 29er! It should have been a 26" only trail and he would have been able to jump the dog or go around the rock. This incident shows the dangers of 29ers. Remember clown wheels are for clowns!


Crap, beaten.


----------



## greggnj (Apr 29, 2013)

Don't take it out on the dog dude. He probably can't read the signs. If you feel the need to run over something hit the owner....


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

greggnj said:


> Don't take it out on the dog dude. He probably can't read the signs. If you feel the need to run over something hit the owner....


Dude, I taught my dogs to read and even do my taxes. No excuses.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Pedos vs peds. It's all in the pronunciation you know. 

In Canada and the US they are called peds. In the UK and Oz/NZ, they are known as pedos.

Gordon Ramsey was selling prison made baked goods on one of his many shows, and this brit girl says 'they aren't made by pedos are they?' Gordon says 'no' and she says 'ok' and buys a bunch.

Drew


----------



## joshh (Nov 14, 2012)

OP, you're only sorta wrong in the cussing them out as harshly as you implied you did. Other then that, it was all on them for being walkers on a bike path. But don't take it out on the poor dog.

And, like apparently half the other people here, I thought you were talking about Chester the Molester with your title saying "pedo's". But hey, ya never know. Maybe they were.


----------



## ParsedOut (Apr 4, 2013)

dru said:


> In Canada and the US they are called peds. In the UK and Oz/NZ, they are known as pedos.


The brits and aussies don't count, they sound funny.


----------



## Shibby (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm from Canada and have never heard of 'peds'. Maybe it's a west coast thing.



dru said:


> Pedos vs peds. It's all in the pronunciation you know.
> 
> In Canada and the US they are called peds. In the UK and Oz/NZ, they are known as pedos.
> 
> Drew


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

Antomine said:


> I was out riding on some paved bike trails (labelled bike's only) and I was coming up on a couple of pedo's who were walking their dog on the bike only trail. I slow down and announce that I was coming up on their left, when out of nowhere this little pissant of a dog runs right in front of my bike. I wish I would have just ran the little bastard over since I have those huge 29 tires. Sadly my basic instinct took over and I swerved to avoid it. While doing so I ran off the paved track and my front wheel hit's a rock at a 45 degree angle, and I flip over the handlebars. :madman::madman::madman:
> 
> The couple ran over to me to see if I was alright (I was) and I unloaded on them. Dropped at least 5 F bombs and told them to walk their mangy mutt elsewhere. I was furious, there are plenty of trails around where I live that are for pedo's and only 1 bike trail. So.. was I out of line? For the record I don't feel bad at all about what I said, and the next time it happens I plan on running it over.


Don't upset dog walkers.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/05/01/jackson-dempsey-psychiatrist-booby-trapped-bike-trails_n_3196412.html


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Shibby said:


> I'm from Canada and have never heard of 'peds'. Maybe it's a west coast thing.


No, local Ontario dialect. Peds as in Keds. Creepily there was a temp worker busted for being a ped at one of the suppliers I visit.

I've only ever heard the Brits call them pedos.

As to the OP's use, I generally call pedestrians 'pedestrians' or 'walkers' as it may be.

Drew


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

The OP abandoned this thread, its up for grabs. Subject, guys named Dick and the threads they start. Discuss.


----------



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

Dirty $anchez said:


> The OP abandoned this thread, its up for grabs. Subject, guys named Dick and the threads they start. Discuss.


Well we're up over 50 posts. Most Noob threads average 5-15 responses. Maybe the OP just made the whole thing up as a bit of a troll and is now sitting back having a good laugh at all our righteous responses.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Kiwi_GR_Biker said:


> Well we're up over 50 posts. Most Noob threads average 5-15 responses. Maybe the OP just made the whole thing up as a bit of a troll and is now sitting back having a good laugh at all our righteous responses.


All the more reason to hi-jack this masterpiece.

New subject, gay marriage if both chicks are hot. Discuss.


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

Did any strawberries or little kids get smashed or bunny-hopped over also?


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

Dirty $anchez said:


> All the more reason to hi-jack this masterpiece.
> 
> New subject, gay marriage if both chicks are hot. Discuss.


Not gay if objects that chicks don't have don't touch.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

On my daughters first mnt bike ride on her own bike she decided to sit on a cactus. Not just one cactus but sat on a prickly pear, leaned against a barrel and had an arm up on a cholla. After about 30 min of of pulling thorns out she wanted to walk back to the start. Now we could have continued around the 10 mile loop but we chose to walk back 1 mile the wrong way on a one way trail. Almost back to the start some d-bag speed racer starts yelling at my wife and son because they were riding in front while my daughter and I were walking behind. We probably blew his strava segment. People like this are great ambassadors


----------



## ZmyDust (May 13, 2011)

You were in the wrong , I hate you, and somebody should give you a kitten that only likes to nap on keyboards.


----------



## Shibby (Jan 13, 2004)

Weird, I'm in Ontario; never heard the term. Maybe it's cause I grew up on the prairies.

Well, you learn something new every day. My goal is to fit the term into conversations at work as much as possible tomorrow.



dru said:


> No, local Ontario dialect. Peds as in Keds. Creepily there was a temp worker busted for being a ped at one of the suppliers I visit.
> 
> I've only ever heard the Brits call them pedos.
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Supadave (Apr 5, 2008)

mizzaboom said:


> The thread title led me to the conclusion you witnessed pedophiles lurking a bike trail. Seems to me you got served by a tiny dog and are still in shock over it.


Plus one. Where I come from a pedo isn't short for pedestrian.


----------



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

Dirty $anchez said:


> All the more reason to hi-jack this masterpiece.
> 
> New subject, gay marriage if both chicks are hot. Discuss.


Gay marriage has just been legalised in NZ so you're asking the wrong man. But if they're both hot isn't it a bit of a waste?


----------



## EABiker (Jun 24, 2004)

Perhaps the OP is having issues with pedos on his trail because of the bike he rides....


----------



## ptex (Apr 23, 2013)

mizzaboom said:


> The thread title led me to the conclusion you witnessed pedophiles lurking a bike trail. Seems to me you got served by a tiny dog and are still in shock over it.


haha me too


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

mizzaboom said:


> The thread title led me to the conclusion you witnessed pedophiles lurking a bike trail. Seems to me you got served by a tiny dog and are still in shock over it.


This.

I came in here with my pitch fork and torch.

Now I have no use for these things that I am holding.


----------



## doctadocta (Sep 4, 2012)

Supadave said:


> Plus one. Where I come from a pedo isn't short for pedestrian.


I don't think anyone other than the OP does. I've personally always heard them called Peds or Joggers (even if they aren't jogging).


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

There are paved paths dedicated to bikes only? I've never seen such a thing.


----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)

So much stupid in this thread. Ugh...

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joshh (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

Slow Danger said:


> There are paved paths dedicated to bikes only? I've never seen such a thing.


This is the part that had me scratching my head. I'm not saying that a municipality wouldn't spend hundreds of thousands of dollars on bike only paved trails, but I've never seen nor heard of such a thing.

A question for the tribe: do you think it's appropriate to reference head scratching in a pedo thread?

Sent from my rotary phone and compiled with a telegraph machine.


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

Ken in KC said:


> This is the part that had me scratching my head. I'm not saying that a municipality wouldn't spend hundreds of thousands of dollars on bike only paved trails, but I've never seen nor heard of such a thing.
> 
> A question for the tribe: do you think it's appropriate to reference head scratching in a pedo thread?
> 
> Sent from my rotary phone and compiled with a telegraph machine.


Depends on where and when you're scratching your head.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

Slow Danger said:


> Depends on where and when you're scratching your head.


Well, in this case it was in a restaurant, reading a pedo thread on mtbr about 30 minutes ago.

Sent from my rotary phone and compiled with a telegraph machine.


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

Ken in KC said:


> Well, in this case it was in a restaurant, reading a pedo thread on mtbr about 30 minutes ago.
> 
> Sent from my rotary phone and compiled with a telegraph machine.


If you were having lunch at Chucky Cheese, somebody really should call the cops.


----------



## Antomine (Apr 20, 2013)

Holy cow this thread has blown up! I was afraid to come back to the forums in fear of the responses that would greet me in this thread. After I've had a while to cool off I realize how big of an a$$hat I was and honestly I couldn't be any more ashamed. 

A few things, the dog was not on a leash, I should have put that in the original post. This place is out in the middle of nowhere and there aren't any parking lots or houses for miles so it was very unusual to see pedestrians in this particular area. I've thought about my actions, and how I handled myself and there were certainly things that the couple could have done (Leash their dog, stepping off the trail since it was marked bikes only XD), but there were also a few things I could have done as well to avoid that embarrassing tumble. 

I know I should have acted more appropriate, and if I ever see those two again I will go out of my way to apologize to them. I am carrying a dog biscuit in my camelback every time I leave the house in case I see that dog again. I posted this right after I got home and was still fuming. I'm still very new to MTB (still haven't taken my 29'r off the pavement yet) and am building up my stamina, but I am also ignorant to trail rules and that is 100% my fault. After speaking with a few other mtb'rs in my area the pedestrians are actually very cool and more often than not have no problems having bikes on every trail around my neck of the woods. Now that I've gotten some clarity, I am ashamed of how I acted.  

EDIT: Just read through all the responses, my wheel hit the rock at a 45 degree angle and so my tire sort of glanced off the rock and my handlebars and wheels immediately went perpendicular to my bike as the spokes were now on the rock face, that's how I went OTB. I didn't have control of my bike and was definitely going too fast to maneuver around the couple and the dog. I just wanted to ride past them really fast and show them my mad paved 29'r skills. OI. Thanks for the pedo van and pedo bear, that made my day.


----------



## joshh (Nov 14, 2012)

Word.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

pistonbroke said:


> What if it was a child? Still plan to run it over?
> What I find hard to believe is that after your expereince you come away thinking next time you need to be more aggressive.
> Considered a pistol? It will make you far safer.


Pedophiles with children walking around on remote bike trails is ok by you ?


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Supadave said:


> Plus one. Where I come from a pedo isn't short for pedestrian.


LOL, who calls pedestrians 'pedos', theres only one meaning for a pedo and thats not a pedestrian..


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Antomine said:


> Holy cow this thread has blown up! I was afraid to come back to the forums in fear of the responses that would greet me in this thread. After I've had a while to cool off I realize how big of an a$$hat I was and honestly I couldn't be any more ashamed.
> 
> A few things, the dog was not on a leash, I should have put that in the original post. This place is out in the middle of nowhere and there aren't any parking lots or houses for miles so it was very unusual to see pedestrians in this particular area. I've thought about my actions, and how I handled myself and there were certainly things that the couple could have done (Leash their dog, stepping off the trail since it was marked bikes only XD), but there were also a few things I could have done as well to avoid that embarrassing tumble.
> 
> ...


Nice reply, thats rep worthy, takes a man to admit he could have done things better, nice work op, cheers


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

Antomine said:


> Holy cow this thread has blown up! I was afraid to come back to the forums in fear of the responses that would greet me in this thread. After I've had a while to cool off I realize how big of an a$$hat I was and honestly I couldn't be any more ashamed.
> 
> A few things, the dog was not on a leash, I should have put that in the original post. This place is out in the middle of nowhere and there aren't any parking lots or houses for miles so it was very unusual to see pedestrians in this particular area. I've thought about my actions, and how I handled myself and there were certainly things that the couple could have done (Leash their dog, stepping off the trail since it was marked bikes only XD), but there were also a few things I could have done as well to avoid that embarrassing tumble.
> 
> ...


Well said and welcome.

Sent from my rotary phone and compiled with a telegraph machine.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

You crashed, it hurt, and lost your cool-could happen to anyone. Respect for owning up to it here, and I hope you get a chance to apologize to the walkers-clear your karma. 

You probably got this message already, but yeah, you were responsible for passing safely, whether they belonged there or not-common courtesy. Next time, warn them sooner don't pass until they've clearly got control of the dog. Say "howdy, thank you, nice day" and roll on!


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

Pretty sure you were out of line with both your actions and your thread title.


----------



## LLave (Oct 29, 2005)

"since I have those huge 29 tires" I loled


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

LLave said:


> "since I have those huge 29 tires" I loled


I'm only 26" but most people consider that pretty big anyways


----------



## NesquikNinja (May 7, 2013)

At the young age of twenty, I have learned two life lessons that apply to this scenario.

1) If you have to ask if you were out of line, you were

2) Take things that are not good for anything, and let them go....such as anger and frustration that lead to yelling and general stress


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Ken in KC said:


> This is the part that had me scratching my head. I'm not saying that a municipality wouldn't spend hundreds of thousands of dollars on bike only paved trails, but I've never seen nor heard of such a thing.


I just attended the grand opening event (with lots of beer and bikes and lots of other stuff) for a paved path through downtown Indianapolis where pedestrians and cyclists are physically separated from each other AND traffic. I am pretty sure the price tag for the several miles of trail paved entirely in brick pavers was in the millions.

So yeah, there's that.


----------



## Antomine (Apr 20, 2013)

Just an update. I met that couple out on the trails yesterday and I stopped and apologized my ass off. When they first saw me they had that "oh ****" look on their face, but once they knew my intentions they warmed up rather nicely. I even had that dog biscuit that I've been carrying around in my camelback for the last 2 weeks and gave it to the little pup. It turns out that they only live a few blocks away from my house, and I invited them to a cookout this weekend and they accepted. I was amazed that they responded so well to me after I acted like a baby with a bad mouth last time.

I learned a valuable lesson from this, and I hope that some of the new bikers read this thread and don't put themselves into the same situation I was in. It just makes you look like a childish asshat, and we really don't need any more friction between bikers and pedestrians. To live up to the title of this thread I have included a picture of my creepy uncle Herbert.









Anyway, Happy biking!!


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Antomine said:


> Just an update. I met that couple out on the trails yesterday and I stopped and apologized my ass off. When they first saw me they had that "oh ****" look on their face, but once they knew my intentions they warmed up rather nicely. I even had that dog biscuit that I've been carrying around in my camelback for the last 2 weeks and gave it to the little pup. It turns out that they only live a few blocks away from my house, and I invited them to a cookout this weekend and they accepted. I was amazed that they responded so well to me after I acted like a baby with a bad mouth last time.
> 
> I learned a valuable lesson from this, and I hope that some of the new bikers read this thread and don't put themselves into the same situation I was in. It just makes you look like a childish asshat, and we really don't need any more friction between bikers and pedestrians. To live up to the title of this thread I have included a picture of my creepy uncle Herbert.
> 
> ...


Now that's an awesome story!


----------



## joshh (Nov 14, 2012)

Great ending.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Antomine said:


> Just an update. I met that couple out on the trails yesterday and I stopped and apologized my ass off. When they first saw me they had that "oh ****" look on their face, but once they knew my intentions they warmed up rather nicely. I even had that dog biscuit that I've been carrying around in my camelback for the last 2 weeks and gave it to the little pup. It turns out that they only live a few blocks away from my house, and I invited them to a cookout this weekend and they accepted. I was amazed that they responded so well to me after I acted like a baby with a bad mouth last time.
> 
> I learned a valuable lesson from this, and I hope that some of the new bikers read this thread and don't put themselves into the same situation I was in. It just makes you look like a childish asshat, and we really don't need any more friction between bikers and pedestrians. To live up to the title of this thread I have included a picture of my creepy uncle Herbert.
> 
> ...


Pvssy, you should have kicked the dog and rode off.

Just kidding, good job on owning up.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm okay with the OP unloading on them. They were initially in the wrong if they were on a bike only path and they should be ripped in to. With how much political BS that goes on to keep bicycles off of other people's favorite travel paths, cyclists should have their own and should rip into people who don't respect that since I/we respect their rules.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

Too bad, the OP went soft... I think it's okay once in a while to unload on someone not following the rules.
I've taken a nasty spill or two due to an off leash dog where it wasn't legal to have an off leash dog, one even resulted in a broken parts on the bike and more than a week off the bike for me. The bike is how I get to and from work and having a domesticated dog jump out from bushes in no different of a way than a dear jumps out in front of a car causing an accident is not something a person on a bike should have to deal with.


----------



## Antomine (Apr 20, 2013)

dirtdan said:


> I'm okay with the OP unloading on them. They were initially in the wrong if they were on a bike only path and they should be ripped in to. With how much political BS that goes on to keep bicycles off of other people's favorite travel paths, cyclists should have their own and should rip into people who don't respect that since I/we respect their rules.


They were in the wrong, but there is also common decency that should be followed by everyone. Something else that I forgot to mention in my post, they haven't been on that bike only trail since and stick to walking on pedestrian only trails, or pedestrian/bike trails. So there's that I guess.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

Antomine said:


> They were in the wrong, but there is also common decency that should be followed by everyone. Something else that I forgot to mention in my post, they haven't been on that bike only trail since and stick to walking on pedestrian only trails, or pedestrian/bike trails. So there's that I guess.


I think a common decency was achieved from start to finish. They were breaking two park rules with being on a dedicated bike path and having a dog off of a leash. This act on their part was a major factor in you crashing. Had they not been breaking rules, you would not have crashed. You simply exercised your free speech, did not commit any violent act. At a later time you met up and were cordial and learned that they are now better at following park rules. Had you worn a smile after the crash, joked around and invited them over for pizza they'd probably still be doing dumb things in parks.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

I think everybody is getting way off topic here, this threads about pedo's on the trails, everybody seems to be accepting of them and making excuses for these sex offenders....


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Tone's said:


> I think everybody is getting way off topic here, this threads about pedo's on the trails, everybody seems to be accepting of them and making excuses for these sex offenders....


----------



## Antomine (Apr 20, 2013)

For some reason it double posted the pic and I can't get rid of it :/



Tone's said:


> I think everybody is getting way off topic here, this threads about pedo's on the trails, everybody seems to be accepting of them and making excuses for these sex offenders....


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Good ending to a horrible start, hope that you learned your lesson, trail etiquette is paramount.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

WTF, how did the giraffe get in my post? 

I can't even edit it out. lol


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

dirtdan said:


> I'm okay with the OP unloading on them. They were initially in the wrong if they were on a bike only path and they should be ripped in to. With how much political BS that goes on to keep bicycles off of other people's favorite travel paths, cyclists should have their own and should rip into people who don't respect that since I/we respect their rules.


I have to ask how old are you?


----------



## Antomine (Apr 20, 2013)

kjlued said:


> WTF, how did the giraffe get in my post?
> 
> I can't even edit it out. lol


I don't know lol. I can't edit out my first pedo bike paint either XD


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

SAVE THE PEDO'S, THEY HAVE FEELINGS AND HEARTS TOO...lol


----------



## dfuse (Feb 8, 2013)

Antomine said:


> Just an update. I met that couple out on the trails yesterday and I stopped and apologized my ass off. When they first saw me they had that "oh ****" look on their face, but once they knew my intentions they warmed up rather nicely. I even had that dog biscuit that I've been carrying around in my camelback for the last 2 weeks and gave it to the little pup. It turns out that they only live a few blocks away from my house, and I invited them to a cookout this weekend and they accepted. I was amazed that they responded so well to me after I acted like a baby with a bad mouth last time.
> 
> I learned a valuable lesson from this, and I hope that some of the new bikers read this thread and don't put themselves into the same situation I was in. It just makes you look like a childish asshat, and we really don't need any more friction between bikers and pedestrians. To live up to the title of this thread I have included a picture of my creepy uncle Herbert.
> 
> ...


Nice ending! I have to admit I have temper problems myself, but after a while (I commute daily) it just gets so tiring to get angry every time a driver does something stupid or even worse, on purpose. I still shout frome time to time but that's more a scare reaction when they nearly run me over. My girlfriend always says that one day I will be beaten up, the way I react. Luckily I'm not a small guy  Still, I try to work on my temper every day.


----------



## SycoCell121 (Oct 7, 2008)

Glad I never run in to pedophiles on my Florida trails!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Do pedos with dogs prefer puppies?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

NicoleB said:


> Do pedos with dogs prefer puppies?


No, just a little pooosy.


----------

